

Booking.com acquires mobile and Web-messaging company eBuddy - stclaus
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/12/04/booking-com-acquries-mobile-web-messaging-company-ebuddy/

======
sebkomianos
Too very unrelated services, I wonder what they are planning.

